

"Alone Together": An MIT Professor's New Book Urges Us to Unplug  - J3L2404
http://www.fastcompany.com/1716844/alone-together-an-mit-professors-new-book-urges-us-to-unplug

======
pygy_
Please change the title of the submission, this isn't editorialization but
downright insult.

Meanwhile: flag.

~~~
noahr
I thought it was a great question to open the interview with.

------
codeup
She clarifies right at the start of the interview that she is not a Luddite.

~~~
codeup
The title of the submission has been changed. It used to be "I didn't realize
MIT hired Luddites."

